# [SOLVED] Toshiba Satellite C660D



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I got one of them Toshiba Satellite laptops from my brother and he got a ******** of stuff on it. I decided to make a clean install. When heading to Computer Systems - Toshiba to download the drivers I selected my laptop in the list including model number and once I checked for drivers around 34 drivers appeared. I'm a bit confused at this point, I have no idea which drivers to download or not. 

Could soemone guide me through this process? Which drivers to download.

Thanks

Edit: I don't care about utilities which is not critical for the system. I'm only interested in the drivers required for the system to run.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

What is the complete model number? There should be 3 characters at the end (example: C660D-16G )


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*



makinu1der2 said:


> What is the complete model number? There should be 3 characters at the end (example: C660D-16G )


C660D-1C7

Edit: My OS on the laptop is Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

I don't want to rush someone but I only got a few hours on me to get the correct drivers as I won't be able to perform this installation tomorrow nor in the upcoming weeks.

Here is the full model number of the laptop:

Satellite C660D-1C7 
PSC1YE


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

What drivers do you need? Check Device Manager for the problem device.

You can get the drivers here

Install the Display,LAN,Wireless,Media Controller,Sound, Touchpad,Webcam, and the Value added Package

Any of the other software should be optional.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

Thanks for the help. I've downloaded the drivers and will start the clan install in a few. 

Just one question though. I downloaded the LAN Driver from the website and the archive didn't include a .exe file like the rest of the drivers. It contained a RTNUninst64.dll, RtNicprop64.dll, rt64win7.sys, rt64win7,inf, rt64win7.cat and a note.txt.

How do I install this driver?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

If need be point windows to rt64win7,inf,


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*



joeten said:


> If need be point windows to rt64win7,inf,


Ah, right click > Install. Right?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

See here How To Update Drivers in Windows 7


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

Ah, I see now. Going through device manager and adding new hardware etc. I'll reply in a bit when I'm done with the drivers and report.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

Okay let us know how you get on.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

Status report gentlemen.

I installed the following drivers with no failure:

Display Driver 8.812.2.2
Sound Driver
LAN Driver
Touchpad Driver
WLAN Driver
Card Reader Controller
Webcam Driver
Value Added Package

Nothing appears to be outdated in device manager and everything works. If you guys don't got antyhing else to comment on the drivers I installed, I will mark this as solved.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Satellite C660D*

If all drivers are installed and the laptop is working fine then you are set. You can mark the thread solved.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad your sorted


----------

